# Installing cornice (drywall crown molding)



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought that it was about time that I gave you blokes a bit of the good oil on how we install cornice. The one on this job is a different profile to the normal ones that we do, we usually do a cove.
It is cut in a miter box with a hand saw, muded up and put into place. The excess mud is removed, then it is sponged down. The the miters are finished.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMmoFe7epg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Pics.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Loading an external miter. Sorry about the crap video I was holding it in one hand and working with the other.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E_S1yckPEA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Pics.


Nice product placement Gaz!:thumbsup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

ohh and good use of Red Bull


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jswain said:


> Nice product placement Gaz!:thumbsup:


Hahaha! I was gonna say the same thing!
Wait until Jim sees that! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I was gonna say the same thing!
> Wait until Jim sees that! :thumbsup:


No bull, they are the best miter box I have ever used :yes:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> Loading an external miter. Sorry about the crap video I was holding it in one hand and working with the other.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E_S1yckPEA&feature=youtu.be


Here is the second half where the miter gets polished and finished.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2peFyng1SQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> No bull, they are the best miter box I have ever used :yes:.


I'll second that one Gaz :thumbsup: best mitre box I've ever used for cove as well, I still don't know if we can get them in NZ yet, after you sent mine over I emailed a link to my supplier but I still don't know if we can get them here yet.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

looking good Gazman but for internal and external miters I highly recommend you a joint rule tool which is perfect for that kind of cornice
http://www.victoriancornice.com/index.php?sec=prod&prod=202


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> looking good Gazman but for internal and external miters I highly recommend you a joint rule tool which is perfect for that kind of cornice
> http://www.victoriancornice.com/index.php?sec=prod&prod=202


Interesting Keke, never used or seen them before always used a small tool for internals and a knife for exies.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

keke said:


> looking good Gazman but for internal and external miters I highly recommend you a joint rule tool which is perfect for that kind of cornice
> http://www.victoriancornice.com/index.php?sec=prod&prod=202


Sorry Keke but I don't understand what they are from the pic, are they used for touching up the corners or something?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Finished cornice.

http://youtu.be/yVULrFKSxks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry Keke but I don't understand what they are from the pic, are they used for touching up the corners or something?


yes Kiwiman they are used for touching up the corners specially for victorian and fancy cornice(over 100mm) The most important feature of this tool is the angle, I don't know if you can see in the pic but it's got no 90 deg angles


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Finished cornice.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yVULrFKSxks


I like it. You can't beat plaster cornice. No nail holes, No worry about the wood shrinking, And all miters become invisible. 

Did you use Structolite as the base or 100% molding plaster?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like it. You can't beat plaster cornice. No nail holes, No worry about the wood shrinking, And all miters become invisible.
> 
> Did you use Structolite as the base or 100% molding plaster?


It is not a molded plaster cornice. It is made of the same material as drywall, paper faced with a gypsum core.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like it. You can't beat plaster cornice. No nail holes, No worry about the wood shrinking, And all miters become invisible.
> 
> Did you use Structolite as the base or 100% molding plaster?


 
lol! :lol:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> It is not a molded plaster cornice. It is made of the same material as drywall, paper faced with a gypsum core.


What is the name of this stuff? I have been looking for it Searching for drywall cornice And all I came across was trim tex. We might not have that in the states.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I thought that it was about time that I gave you blokes a bit of the good oil on how we install cornice. The one on this job is a different profile to the normal ones that we do, we usually do a cove.
> It is cut in a miter box with a hand saw, muded up and put into place. The excess mud is removed, then it is sponged down. The the miters are finished.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMmoFe7epg&feature=youtu.be


 You aint got no tunes Gary?? Do I need to send you a boom box? :blink:  nice work!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! :lol:


 Hey!!  Give the guy a break !! He uses a shovel on his angles..:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> You aint got no tunes Gary?? Do I need to send you a boom box? :blink:  nice work!!!


I was thinking the same thing:yes:

I was thinking this song for his first video:thumbup:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMmo...ature=youtu.be


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> You aint got no tunes Gary?? Do I need to send you a boom box? :blink:  nice work!!!



You wont believe this Moore, but I took another video finishing an internal miter with the radio going in the background. Youtube said that it breached copy-rite and I cant use it. So no tunes.:furious:

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What is the name of this stuff? I have been looking for it Searching for drywall cornice And all I came across was trim tex. We might not have that in the states.


Here is a link Mr.Brightstar.

http://www.gyprock.com.au/ourproducts/products/cornice.aspx

As far as I can tell it is not in the US market, I cant help but think that there is a huge market for it in the US and Canada.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> You wont believe this Moore, but I took another video finishing an internal miter with the radio going in the background. Youtube said that it breached copy-rite and I cant use it. So no tunes.:furious:
> 
> Thanks for the complement.


 I've never had that problem Gaz...but..This song would have set well with your vid ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I've never had that problem Gaz...but..This song would have set well with your vid ...AC/DC - Rocker - YouTube


I got the warning too, if they hear a song they can easily recognize, then youtube will nag.

You half to play strange techno music, or something you made up yourself:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got the warning too, if they hear a song they can easily recognize, then youtube will nag.
> 
> You half to play strange techno music, or something you made up yourself:blink:


 Yeah..I get the warnings ..but my vids still upload! **** em!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I've never had that problem Gaz...but..This song would have set well with your vid ...AC/DC - Rocker - YouTube



Cool Moore. I was worried for a moment I thought that it was this song. It would be false advertising. Cause I aint dirt cheap:whistling2:. 

http://youtu.be/zfsvS4v8ZL8


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here is a link Mr.Brightstar.
> 
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/ourproducts/products/cornice.aspx
> 
> As far as I can tell it is not in the US market, I cant help but think that there is a huge market for it in the US and Canada.


I just had an idea. The trim tex cornice Could be used as a mold. Cast classy cornice for less than $1 a foot.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I just had an idea. The trim tex cornice Could be used as a mold. Cast classy cornice for less than $1 a foot.


 
Or!!!!....You could actually use there mouldings as mouldings!?....
And theirs are already less than a dollar a foot as well! lol.

Fun fact, you also don't have to worry about the wood shrinking, warping, seeing the miters or brad nails! :thumbsup:
Just saying....
You could actually use their products for what they're meant to be used for....instead of trying to make a cast for moulds...

Here's a bedroom I finished not long ago.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> Finished cornice.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yVULrFKSxks


Nicely done gaz ! :thumbsup:

Haven't used that stuff in 14 years.The D/C back home started using it then gave up on it because of the look. Only had the one style at the time.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Or!!!!....You could actually use there mouldings as mouldings!?....
> And theirs are already less than a dollar a foot as well! lol.
> 
> Fun fact, you also don't have to worry about the wood shrinking, warping, seeing the miters or brad nails! :thumbsup:
> ...


 
wow that does look nice 

we use to due them with the foam mouldings


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What is the name of this stuff? I have been looking for it Searching for drywall cornice And all I came across was trim tex. We might not have that in the states.



CertainCrapTeed makes it. I'm sure you'll be able to find it near you somewhere.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> wow that does look nice
> 
> we use to due them with the foam mouldings


lol! Told you bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the finished cornice after painting.

http://youtu.be/SCAQhb90ui4


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And a few pics of the project.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice gaz ! Seeing as you install so much cornice, you personally must be pretty quick at it by now. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Very nice gaz ! Seeing as you install so much cornice, you personally must be pretty quick at it by now. :thumbsup:


Thanks Mudslingr.
Yes I suppose you are right, it is what you do the most that you become proficient at. It is like you blokes with the top angles, you fly through them where as me not doing them very often am considerably slower. You blokes would do five 3 ways to my one, and mine would look like garbage compared to yours (Until sanded).


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the corners on those openings were filled with caulk prior to painting. But as you can see from the pic they finish nice and tight.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

So thats is why you guys leave a gap at the top because your doing that cornice looks great man.:thumbup: Sounds like you do all the stuff i what to be able to do Board tape trim you probably paint to good job


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

On our current job the owner wanted something a little bit different. So we layered it with board then put up 90mm cove. What do you think?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

looks great Gazman.do you use the pre finished step or cut your own .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Bernie, I just ripped strips off the edge of the board. The ceiling hight was 102 inches so I ordered 54inch board and ripped the top one down.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> On our current job the owner wanted something a little bit different. So we layered it with board then put up 90mm cove. What do you think?


it's not a bad idea Gaz :thumbsup:
maybe we can have some pics after paint


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Who knows how long it will take for the owner to paint. But I will try.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

here they used to charge 1.50 ft. for the pre finished step.7"x8' .one edge finished with paper.i only bought it once.for the last 20 plus + yrs. I cut my own on the table saw,perfect edge, excess mud when sqeezed out cleans up the exposed edge.you can get a lot of step out of a sheet of drywall with the same results.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I am ment to put cove up on this!:yes:
The pic don't do it justice but at the deepest part it's about an inch gap! 
Told the site manager about it and he says it's not that bad LOL:blink:
He says im a taper fix it,I said im a taper yes not a f8cking magician! Looks like that darby will b coming into use along with a couple bags of easysand!!:furious:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Same chit over here van. Durabond and darby.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

love the homeowner takeovers


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I told the homeowner if you wanna watch its going to cost extra, if you want to help its going to cost double.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I am ment to put cove up on this!:yes:
> The pic don't do it justice but at the deepest part it's about an inch gap!
> Told the site manager about it and he says it's not that bad LOL:blink:
> He says im a taper fix it,I said im a taper yes not a f8cking magician! Looks like that darby will b coming into use along with a couple bags of easysand!!:furious:


I get that sometimes to Van, I tend to mud it then tack it top and bottom firm trying to get the cove back to half the gap then once set remove the 50mm nails and fill top and bottom and blame everything else why it looks crap, Haha it usually turns out ok.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

see I don't believe Gaz works that fast....


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Where do you buy this ive never seen it before and whats the benefits over wood


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I get that sometimes to Van, I tend to mud it then tack it top and bottom firm trying to get the cove back to half the gap then once set remove the 50mm nails and fill top and bottom and blame everything else why it looks crap, Haha it usually turns out ok.


Well F*ck it I am just going to throw the cove up!
I'm not fixing it if the site manager won't even come meet me there! It's in a great place just as u come in the front door,Straight in front of u in the hall! If called back then it's money,money,money!:thumbup: Already taking 6 hours out of the joiners for the chit boarding and 8 hours in another house that they did also! Happy xmas in their wage packets!:thumbsup:
Even better I would like to c the skirting after it gets put on as the bottom is as bad as the top!!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I love that absolute ****e framing gets completely ignored, but if a joint shows then there's hell up. 
I'm on a job at the moment and the walls are all over the place. "Yeah, it was wet when we put the frames up..." Combined with stand up boarding and hard shoulders it makes for some ****ty joints to hide.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I love that absolute ****e framing gets completely ignored, but if a joint shows then there's hell up.
> I'm on a job at the moment and the walls are all over the place. "Yeah, it was wet when we put the frames up..." Combined with stand up boarding and hard shoulders it makes for some ****ty joints to hide.


Yup its a f*cking joke!:furious:
U should c some of the joints just now in these places!
Some will empty the box in 1 go! Next will be the total opposite!
I have gave up caring and just get the sh*t done and never hear a bad thing about them!:thumbup:
And they have started using R/C channel stuff and the butt joints can be worse than if they r on wood! I don't think these f*ckers have any idea how to install R/C! The ceilings u can push the board in between the screws and shift it about a cm! Putting up cove the hole ceiling moves LOL
I have told every1 from the company that if it cracks and sh*t I am having nothing to do with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yup its a f*cking joke!:furious:
> U should c some of the joints just now in these places!
> Some will empty the box in 1 go! Next will be the total opposite!
> I have gave up caring and just get the sh*t done and never hear a bad thing about them!:thumbup:
> ...


I think you need a drink Mr VanMan:drink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of then offending beast!!:furious: It still doesn't give u the real idea of just how bad it is!!
Oh and that small arches r the most fun I've had in a long time!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Here is a pic of then offending beast!!:furious: It still doesn't give u the real idea of just how bad it is!!
> Oh and that small arches r the most fun I've had in a long time!!!


In the second pic Van I would have run a fiver of mud at the angle then a second coat with a 6'' before the cornice went up to create the illusion of level. JS. I deal with half wacked framing all the time ! I'm just speaking from the git er done side of town. 

When It comes to outside corners on whacked up framing ...All I care about Is the top and the bottoms .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> In the second pic Van I would have run a fiver of mud at the angle then a second coat with a 6'' before the cornice went up to create the illusion of level. JS. I deal with half wacked framing all the time ! I'm just speaking from the git er done side of town.
> 
> When It comes to outside corners on whacked up framing ...All I care about Is the top and the bottoms .


Yea I was going to fix it!:yes:
But then said f*ck it if the agent wouldn't even meet me there!
He phoned today, And I said do u like ur cove:thumbup:
His answer was u could have flushed it out,U would have got payed!:blink: 2 F*ckin late! I am back to sand it Friday so I will hit it with some easy sand and give it a scim then charge for it!:thumbsup:
I was only tryin to get a point across that im sick of the joiners sh*t! So I have to go round the next house they r doing a check it over with him! Aye hello who's the agent here? Think that's his job!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres how my f**ked up wall turned out. Moore's right you just have to create the illusion it's flat. And that should be an extra.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Heres how my f**ked up wall turned out. Moore's right you just have to create the illusion it's flat. And that should be an extra.


Hahaha now I see what way up the pics ment to be!!!:thumbsup:
Yea but I was just being an ass so some1 would take notice!!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea but I was just being an ass so some1 would take notice!!:whistling2:


I do that all the time . Sometimes It helps. Most times It don't.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I do that all the time . Sometimes It helps. Most times It don't.


When I saw this I said WTF Man ?! Is that supposed to funny!?:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh , Man ! That make me itch just looking at it. Did you fix it for free?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Oh , Man ! That make me itch just looking at it. Did you fix it for free?


I Tucked at a few areas in the garage . Shimmed out the hurricane hangers. Not much can be done in the bonus but hang over It. 

The hangers hang It tomorrow . The frame looked good ! What a shame they didn't hire a pro to insulate .


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey Moore will that bulging insulation put a lot of pressure on the board or is it not as bad as it looks?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Insulation like that can make screws more prone to popping. Have seen it too many times. That insulation will hold the rock out ever so slightly so if you put enough pressure on the board in certain areas then the screws will pop readily. That is why we try to glue everything we do. This way they have to put the paper face on the inside of the studs.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I do that all the time . Sometimes It helps. Most times It don't.


Yea I know!!
But I have to check their work now before I even start the thing,Just because I'm taking money of them and they have already got payed full for the 2 houses they f*cked up!:blink:
So the company is not happy!:thumbup:
It's still not my job to do this as it's my time and fuel to go look at their sh*t work!
But the bonus is they r still working there so I get to really take the p*ss out off them if this 1 is sh*t also!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Hey Moore will that bulging insulation put a lot of pressure on the board or is it not as bad as it looks?





thefinisher said:


> Insulation like that can make screws more prone to popping. Have seen it too many times. That insulation will hold the rock out ever so slightly so if you put enough pressure on the board in certain areas then the screws will pop readily. That is why we try to glue everything we do. This way they have to put the paper face on the inside of the studs.


It's not too bad . Not good either ! We glue everything and I had It loaded with certainteed 1/2 upstairs Regular board ..That's some solid heavy chit! It's just going to be a pain on the hangers having to push up the board so the screws sit tight without popping , I'll pay them good for the hassle [they know this] The garage ceiling Is Certainteed 5/8 . You wanna talk about HEAVY!!! I will say they make a solid board ..Very dense ! The high shoulders are a pain but ? In that area That's what they have.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> It's not too bad . Not good either ! We glue everything and I had It loaded with certainteed 1/2 upstairs Regular board ..That's some solid heavy chit! It's just going to be a pain on the hangers having to push up the board so the screws sit tight without popping , I'll pay them good for the hassle [they know this] The garage ceiling Is Certainteed 5/8 . You wanna talk about HEAVY!!! I will say they make a solid board ..Very dense ! The high shoulders are a pain but ? In that area That's what they have.


Yep we are getting pretty much all regular weight certainteed right now. 1/2, 5/8, and 54" board. Hangers hate it but hey its gotta be done. I think we are the only company to specify the regular weight board. We are also gluing everything also! Pretty much don't want to do a house without the glue. My dad commented about how dense the board was and that it had a nice tighter grain on the surface paper. Moore you would be proud..... priced a job today and figured to pay my hangers/finishers $12 a board each :yes: Pretty rough job though


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Yep we are getting pretty much all regular weight certainteed right now. 1/2, 5/8, and 54" board. Hangers hate it but hey its gotta be done. I think we are the only company to specify the regular weight board. We are also gluing everything also! Pretty much don't want to do a house without the glue. My dad commented about how dense the board was and that it had a nice tighter grain on the surface paper. Moore you would be proud..... priced a job today and figured to pay my hangers/finishers $12 a board each :yes: Pretty rough job though


If your paying the hangers $12 You should be paying the finishers $17 !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

At least you guys are getting a good board. Theres a new brand i have seen at blowes called Continental. It's solid and dense too. Certeneed has disappeared from around here.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> At least you guys are getting a good board. Theres a new brand i have seen at blowes called Continental. It's solid and dense too. Certeneed has disappeared from around here.


I haven't seen a good board since 2008 ! That ain't no BS!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you tried this board yet? I used it on my last job, a whole 32 sheets. Its solid and dense. The recesses were a little deeper than certeneed. I will be getting this board from Blowes now. 

http://www.continental-bp.com/products-and-solutions/drywall


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> At least you guys are getting a good board. Theres a new brand i have seen at blowes called Continental. It's solid and dense too. Certeneed has disappeared from around here.


Pretty sure it is rebranded Lafarge board.....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> If your paying the hangers $12 You should be paying the finishers $17 !


This job will actually be harder for the hangers then the finishers... But I will admit that hangers and finishers generally get paid the same per board. Sanders get $1.50 per sheet though for shacks..... Got one finisher who finishes and sands his own work so it works out for him.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

That's it sorted now!:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Pretty sure it is rebranded Lafarge board.....


I was thinking it was possibly rebranded certineed. The centineed isn't around here anymore.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> That's it sorted now!:thumbup:


That's why you make the big euros van.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's why you make the big euros van.


HaHaHa!
No Euros here only ££££££'s:thumbsup:
We never went into the Euro thank f*ck as its in bad shape and we r getting better! (Or we r ment to b)


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

The queens muck? The Canadians have the Queen on their currency too.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The queens muck? The Canadians have the Queen on their currency too.


Yup, and she gets payed millions out of our hard earned ££'s for doing F*CK all!:furious:
But she like to wave at people!
She came to our small town this year called the Turriff show as it was it's 100th show I think!(Never been down to it in years)
Well a helicopter dropped her off then about 6 blacked out range rovers escorted her about half a mile and took her to the show!
Not sure what other security would have been there but it sure would have cost a bunch!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> it's not a bad idea Gaz :thumbsup:
> maybe we can have some pics after paint


Had to go back to this job today to finish of around the bulkhead and a couple of extras. So you get your wish Keke.


----------

